# Not clearing?



## Boatboy24 (May 4, 2012)

I cleared and degassed my triple berry pee about a week ago. Unfortunately pulled some sediment when I siphoned. Then I back sweetened and put it back in the basement to clear again. After a week, I've only got about two inches of clear wine at the very top of the Carboy. The first time around, the whole batch was clear in about 9 days. Should I be adding more Sparkolloid since I pulled in some sediment? Thanks.


----------



## Arne (May 4, 2012)

If it is clearing from the top, sit back, drink some wine, go away, leave it alone, and it should clear on its on in its own time. I know, hard to do when you are startin out, but relax and it will most likely be fine. Arne.


----------



## Boatboy24 (May 4, 2012)

Arne said:


> If it is clearing from the top, sit back, drink some wine, go away, leave it alone, and it should clear on its on in its own time. I know, hard to do when you are startin out, but relax and it will most likely be fine. Arne.



Thanks Arne. This is definitely a patient man's (or woman's) game. And I am not a patient man. (or woman) 

Jim


----------



## mmadmikes1 (May 5, 2012)

Jim, siphon off some of the clear on top and drink it. ,Patience hell, I'm going to drink something


----------



## Arne (May 5, 2012)

LOL, good answer, Mike. Arne.


----------



## Boatboy24 (May 5, 2012)

Good advice. . and I plan to follow it. 

I actually took some of the more sediment-y liquid from the bottom after the last racking, put it in a sanitized bottle and sealed it off with my vacu-vin. It was about half full. I now have about an inch of sediment on the bottom, with roughly 6 ounces of nicely cleared pee on top.


----------



## SarahRides (May 5, 2012)

I probably wouldn't add a clarifying agent multiple times anyways, you could start stripping away things like color, flavors too. Some are just more stubborn than others. I used Isinglass in a pineapple wine and that usually does a really quick job of clearing things up for me, but this one seems to be taking forever! It is slowly but surely clearing though.


----------

